# Cooking for the whole town PT.2



## lawdog (Jul 5, 2008)

Alright folks, gonna see if I can get this to work with a slideshow....so be patient.
Got the smokers up to 220* and all 500 #'s of brisket rubbed with salt and pepper by 1500 on thurs. the 3rd. 
Added 2 splits of mesquite every hour to maintain temp. (bothe the DPP70 and Beast held temp to a tee)
Some light sprinkles around 1800 when we started the fish fry, but smokers still doin what they were born to do. Kinda disappointed in turn out for the fish fry, (only about 250 people) but as you can see we had fried chicken, catfish, hushpuppies, slaw, potato salad, peppers, pickles, ect....
Retired to the firestation shortly after FF ended to partake in the libations for the evening.
Around 2200 all the beef had reached 140* and pulled off for a light strip of lil' pig bbq sauce, wrap, and back on the cookers till 0900 fri the 4th morning. Or course we had a really good thunder and lightning storm (including rain) overnight, but the cookers both held up like champs with a little tlc.
Pulled all beef off smokers at about 0900 fri morning the 4th, unwrapped and put back on cookers to "firm up".
Fired up "small cooker" about 0930 for the 80#'s of sausage over charcoal.
1000: Parade starts for the young un's, I bring up the back of the parade in my patrol car with Jimmy Buffet blaring over the P.A. Sorry slideshow wouldn't hold enough pics to include parade.
Gonna wrap this up with pic's of cutting and misc pics. We served about 550 people and tired as hell. 
Night all and *HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY.*

click on the pic for the link to the slideshow.
thanks
http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj214/lawdog502/4th of July/?action=view&current=ac05a529.pbw
or this link: http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/j...t=ac05a529.pbw

thanks all


----------



## dan martin (Jul 5, 2008)

Amazing!

That looks like a great feast you put on. Happy 4th of July!


----------



## lawdog (Jul 5, 2008)

Got a little rest so thought I might throw the pics of our little parade we had before the lunch on the 4th.

http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj214/lawdog502/4th of July/?action=view&current=681160aa.pbw

or here: http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/j...t=681160aa.pbw


----------



## desertlites (Jul 5, 2008)

always love seeing what u do for the town-thanks.


----------



## capt dan (Jul 5, 2008)

nice  job, I bet you are a tired  boy!

Great slide shows, looks  like  a real nice event!


----------

